# WD External HDD: Elements vs Passport



## vivek.virgo (Feb 26, 2013)

What's the difference between WD My Passport and WD Elements?

I checked the WD site but could not make out any, even the sizes do not differ much. 
Links to WD site: My Passport , WD Elements

Also on flipkart there's a gap of rs 600 for the 1TB models:
WD My Passport WD My Passport 1 TB USB 3.0 External Hard Disk - WD: Flipkart.com
WD Elements WD Elements SE 1 TB USB 3.0 Hard Drive (Black) - WD: Flipkart.com

It seems to me Elements is the older brand. Is that all?
Can anyone clear it up for me?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 26, 2013)

I got passport
My review here :- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/162929-wd-my-passport-1-tb-external-portable-hdd-review.html


----------



## vivek.virgo (Feb 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I got passport
> My review here :- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/162929-wd-my-passport-1-tb-external-portable-hdd-review.html



Hi! I too have a passport ... 500 GB though ... which i got in 2011. Just wanted to know if i could save 600 bucks IF the elements are equal to the passports range.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 26, 2013)

IMO Seagate Backup HDD is faster


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> IMO Seagate Backup HDD is faster



Yes, the Seagate Backup Plus has faster read/write speeds.



vivek.virgo said:


> What's the difference between WD My Passport and WD Elements?
> 
> It seems to me Elements is the older brand. Is that all?
> Can anyone clear it up for me?



Yes, Elements is older. And also has slower read/write speeds. Please go for the latest. I suggest Seagate backup Plus.


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm using * Seagate Backup Plus 1TB* from months. It performs great and worth every penny. I bought it for 4.4k from infibeam deal.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 27, 2013)

rider said:


> I'm using * Seagate Backup Plus 1TB* from months. It performs great and worth every penny. I bought it for 4.4k from infibeam deal.



That's an awesome price 
Now it's going for around 5k


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 27, 2013)

rider said:


> I'm using * Seagate Backup Plus 1TB* from months. It performs great and worth every penny. I bought it for 4.4k from infibeam deal.



I vote for backup plus. 
I was also going to suggest this one before I saw your post.


----------



## quagmire (Feb 27, 2013)

rider said:


> I'm using Seagate Backup Plus 1TB from months. It performs great and worth every penny. I bought it for 4.4k from infibeam deal.



@rider : Can you provide details? I wanted to buy that hdd for a long time..


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

quagmire said:


> @rider : Can you provide details? I wanted to buy that hdd for a long time..



Heyy quagmire! what details you want? It's simply a USB 3.0 HDD that can also work in an apple thunderbolt port with an adapter.



Abhishek Nama said:


> That's an awesome price
> Now it's going for around 5k



LINK Now it's of ₹4841 by using a coupon MANGOPEOPLE.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 27, 2013)

rider said:


> Heyy quagmire! what details you want? It's simply a USB 3.0 HDD that can also work in an apple thunderbolt port with an adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> LINK Now it's of ₹4841 by using a coupon MANGOPEOPLE.



Thanks for the link rider


----------

